# Do you know peacock dance? here is the Peacock Princess



## Kayla (Oct 21, 2011)

Yang Liping is a Chinese artist who famous for her peacock dance. She has been portraying herself as a peacock on stage for more than 30 years. People are fascinated with her stage charisma and dazzling appearance. She has won many prestigious awards for her peacock dance and has been dubbed the Peacock Princess, but her success was not easy to come by.






It's beautiful and amazing. Enjoy it.


----------

